# greenup dam 3.8.13



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

went down this morning about 10am. I had been hearing the bite usually ended about that time and today that statement was correct. I caught 3 little ones. A buddy with me caught 4. The two guys that were there from daybreak left with limits each. Averages were about 1 1/2lbs. They caught another 6 or so before they left. The one fella let me take a pic. Oh yeah, water level was around 26-27ft.and water was dirty or stained.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow Lookie, you were way down in alien territory. I went this AM, looked at the water and turned around and left. Andrew called and said you two were fishing today. Is that Bob in the photo??


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Dave, today was the first time I'd met him. Don't know his name.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

look111 said:


> went down this morning about 10am. I had been hearing the bite usually ended about that time and today that statement was correct. I caught 3 little ones. A buddy with me caught 4. The two guys that were there from daybreak left with limits each. Averages were about 1 1/2lbs. They caught another 6 or so before they left. The one fella let me take a pic. Oh yeah, water level was around 26-27ft.and water was dirty or stained.


Right-On!
At least you guys caught-a-cuple,,, 
you see how QUITE IT IS UP HERE!?
Most likely 'cause I wasn't fishing NC! 

3 of us went crappie fishing in the Shanango River instead. 
We KEPT about 30 crappies.
Threw more than 20 small ones back, along with 15 or so 4"-5" perch & Gills!
Found the fish below a huge fallen tree, downriver side, in still water outside bend. SUPER Small fatheads below a bobber. If the minnows were 'mediums', you wouldn't get a hit!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

glad to see you caught a few look111 better than a skunk


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

A mess of crappie sounds good about now Doboy!! They are actually my favorite to eat. Hey fishercreekrick, Andrew put me on a spot the last two days. Went again this morning, I got there about 8am. There were 5 others already there, a couple since daybreak. The bite was good but Andrew had "IT" today. He caught about 35-40. Everyone else did good but I just get a kick outta watching him work those things. I haven't given up on the Ky side yet Rick, gonna try again once the water level drops some. A couple of pics from today 3.9.13.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Whew Drew! Look , we need him to join the forum. He called me yesterday and we placed an order for "the secret weapon".:B


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

I agree with you Dave. He has a lot to offer.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

look111 i may have to try it down on the point this week if there doing that good just its a long walk.but a secret weapon dave i thought we share all of our secrets


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

It was YOUR secret weapon Rick!! Something not made anymore by a certain company called yum. This White Sauger ate one!!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

dave i found a bait i like just as well and have been doing good for couple of years on it.it is a bass assassion in silver phantom with a chart. tail comes in 4 1/2in. just pinch off 1in off the head


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Keep those pinched inches and we'll melt 'em together and recycle. Oh, no need , you own a bait shop!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Daveo76 said:


> It was YOUR secret weapon Rick!! Something not made anymore by a certain company called yum. This White Sauger ate one!!


Well THAT sure is different!
How ya fishing that thing,,, for them brown & black sauger? Slip sinker rig, or just slow draggin' on a jig?
HeHe,,, That's like Terryit3 with his 'Yum-Dinger' drop shot and slip bobbers?
One would never guess!
Thanks


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Did someone take a picture of a guy with a 4lb walleye. My boss was telling me about it so i told him about this thread and he said he saw many of you friday morning. If someone has the pic send me a link or post it. I'm going to make him a copy.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

SeanStone hello, no one fishing with us on shore caught any that big, not that morning anyhow. There were 3 guys in a boat and while I was there they pulled in 3 NICE ONES needing there net to retrieve them. We could tell they were big, maybe one of them or someone later in the day. I would like to see it too, I know it's possible.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Maybe it was earlier in the day. Look111 where you wearing a white sweat suit and headband? He told me he had seen everyone in the pics down there. Maybe someone will have it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Teethyfish said:


> Hey look,the three in the boat was myself, jastew, and a cousin.We did'nt catch any eyes but got 6 nice sauger in the 18-20 inch range. Got our limits, the rest were 15-18 inch range. My cousin landed a 38 inch, 25 lb. flathead also.I did get a little 10 inch eye to the top of the water, but that was the only one we saw.


Here's a pic of them all laid out. the bite was never fast for us but we picked at 'em all day and wound up with our limits


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Man O Man that is a nice mess of fish.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

SeanStone said:


> Maybe it was earlier in the day. Look111 where you wearing a white sweat suit and headband? He told me he had seen everyone in the pics down there. Maybe someone will have it.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Headband???? Trademark I don't know what the "Sauger" headband looks like.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Hey Teethyfish and jastew thanks for your posts. You all looked like you had a good time. What was the flathead caught on, that's awesome!! See you on the water. SeanStone, white headband yes, white sweat suit no. Daveo76 is right, I never leave home without one. Dave, maybe see you down there soon with this weather warming up for us. Also that is a nice spread there jastew!!


----------

